# Is RE Audio any good anymore?



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been searching for some subs to buy and I was thinking of possibly getting the RE Audio SEx12.....but I've been reading that they went downhill and aren't what they used to be...

Any truth to this? Does this apply to all of their lines of subs?


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

I use those subs as well as there amps and love them!!!! They have always seemed the same to me. I have had zero problems with my amps or subs in the year and a half i have owned them. I did call us amps with warranty questions before i got my equipment and they were more than helpful.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

RE Audio is still good... just a bit more expensive than it used to be. 

Kelvin


----------



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> RE Audio is still good... just a bit more expensive than it used to be.
> 
> Kelvin


OK....I've seen multiple posts complaining about customer service issues and since some changes that took place in their company a few years ago, their products have lower quality control and are being made in China......


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

After owning a newer SE/x 15, I may never try another sub!!! It has all the SQ and output I'll ever want in a sub, and it survived hardcore abuse before I set my gains properly, and has played like new ever since. If it ever dies, I'm ordering another one that same day.

Subscribed to hear any more opinions on their amps...


----------



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

Danometal said:


> After owning a newer SE/x 15, I may never try another sub!!! It has all the SQ and output I'll ever want in a sub, and it survived hardcore abuse before I set my gains properly, and has played like new ever since. If it ever dies, I'm ordering another one that same day.
> 
> Subscribed to hear any more opinions on their amps...


What other subs have you used in the past? What type of music do you listen too? Are you running the 15 sealed or ported?


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

victor's gt said:


> What other subs have you used in the past? What type of music do you listen too? Are you running the 15 sealed or ported?


I haven't use too many subs in the past, but I've heard quite a few. I've personally used ESX (oldschool), Kenwood, Kicker, Digital Designs, and the RE. I listen to many genres of music, but mainly rock, metal, country, and reggae. The RE is currently sealed in 2.6 cubes stuffed with polyfill, but I've ran it in 4 cubes ported @ 31 hz and 5 cubes sealed. I'm considering building a low bass monster box just to irritate my wife; 4.5 cubes @ 25 hz.

If I were looking for a 12, I would absolutely grab a SE/x 12 without hesitation (get them from audiosavings.com, and make an offer if there's such a button to click. I got my 15 for $180. It was at my door in 4 days). Power it with about 800 watts RMS.


----------



## tiznaki (Mar 15, 2005)

No experience with their new stuff but my old xxx10 was a beast.


----------



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

I also posted over in CAF and this is the type of response torwards RE (post #12) that I have seen....

Subs for sealed 1.17ft^3 enclosure - CarAudioForum.com


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmmm... that's really odd. I doubt their customer service is that good, but they sure bang hard and clean for the buck, so I'm not personally worried about it. I can say the build quality on these subs are very nice, and man do they take abuse with a grin. Get pretty loud too.

Before the RE I ran a DD 1515 sub, and that company definitely does have quality customer service. But, when I blew it in only 3 weeks, I didn't bother calling them. That sub was lame anyway. I just ordered the RE and things have been gravy ever since.

BTW, I wouldn't run 2 of them off 600 watts, just one. If you want to power 2 subs off 600 watts, I would get a pair of SR/x 12s from audiosavings instead. Or, go for a pair of Boston G3 or JBL GTO 12s from sonicelectronix. They will do very well and sound good with 600 watts RMS in sealed boxes.


----------



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

Danometal said:


> Hmmm... that's really odd. I doubt their customer service is that good, but they sure bang hard and clean for the buck, so I'm not personally worried about it. I can say the build quality on these subs are very nice, and man do they take abuse with a grin. Get pretty loud too.
> 
> Before the RE I ran a DD 1515 sub, and that company definitely does have quality customer service. But, when I blew it in only 3 weeks, I didn't bother calling them. That sub was lame anyway. I just ordered the RE and things have been gravy ever since.
> 
> BTW, I wouldn't run 2 of them off 600 watts, just one. If you want to power 2 subs off 600 watts, I would get a pair of SR/x 12s from audiosavings instead. Or, go for a pair of Boston G3 or JBL GTO 12s from sonicelectronix. They will do very well and sound good with 600 watts RMS in sealed boxes.


I may upgrade my amp in the future....that's why I was looking into the SE/x

If I make a decision not to upgrade my amp prior to purchasing subs, I will look into those other suggestions.

FWIW....As quoted in caf by someone:

"Installers are saying RE has a high failure rate and terrible customer service and that's a bad combination. If dealers/installers are getting bad service, I bet customers get really hosed. The RE subs I have heard sound nice, but there a dozens of subs that will work in your application that sound good, so why mess with RE???"


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

victor's gt said:


> I may upgrade my amp in the future....that's why I was looking into the SE/x
> 
> If I make a decision not to upgrade my amp prior to purchasing subs, I will look into those other suggestions.
> 
> ...



So you have one or two guys over on another forum ( not a very reputable one i might add) telling you that RE is no good , and everyone here saying that they are a pretty good company. He is right there are dozens of subs that will fit you application but few IMO that will sound as good as RE. I personally have not had any issues with any of there equipment and we are talking 3 amps , 2 comp sets, 2 12's and 1 15" sub. I have talked with there customer service and they were more than helpful about answering any questions i had.


----------



## videsh (Apr 16, 2009)

I have used a USA built SX15 , a china built SE12 (12 spoke basket model) , 3 china built REx 8`s and i currently have a xxx12 

all took a lickin and kept on ticking , they all saw unclipped power from a sundown 1500d

build quality was very good on all drivers , u need not be worried abt any RE woofers, they all perform well.


----------



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

This is good to hear because I am really looking at possibly getting 2 SEx 12s....so many other subs on my list of possiblities is making it hard for me to come to a decision!


----------



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

victor's gt said:


> This is good to hear because I am really looking at possibly getting 2 SEx 12s....so many other subs on my list of possiblities is making it hard for me to come to a decision!


You know you want the SE/x subz!!

Also, do realize they are some low end monsters too. You like low and loud at that power level, even in sealed boxes? Look no further. RE for the win.

However, you will need a good 1500 watts RMS to get a pair of them really singing. Or, you can do what I did, just grab a 15, thus getting good output with only one motor to power...


----------



## victor's gt (Dec 4, 2009)

Danometal said:


> You know you want the SE/x subz!!
> 
> Also, do realize they are some low end monsters too. You like low and loud at that power level, even in sealed boxes? Look no further. RE for the win.
> 
> However, you will need a good 1500 watts RMS to get a pair of them really singing. Or, you can do what I did, just grab a 15, thus getting good output with only one motor to power...


I do like!!!

It's between the SE/x, Sundown SA-12, SSA Dcon,.....somehow I also got to looking into maybe MMATS P2.5 or P3.0, or Cerwin Vega Vmax....but I can't find much on them.....


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

The Sundown and SSA are very nice subs. Built in the USA and great customer service.


----------

